# Was ist los bei ATI ?



## Bobby Ross (6. Dezember 2009)

Seyd Gegrüßt !

Ich hab vor mir bis Ende des Jahren ein neues "Flagschiff" in mein PC-Zimmerchen zu stellen ... 4Kern-Prozessor , 8GB RAM ... und halt auch ne ATI HD5850 

Aber was sehen meine entzündeten Augen !? : 

"Liefertermin nicht bekannt"
"Kein fester Liefertermin - Lieferung von über einer Woche möglich"

- Der Hammer bei Guenstiger.de:

"Lieferzeit : 2-3 Monate"

- Tränen steigen mir in die Augen : also der neue Rechner doch erst 2010 ?

Eben mal gegoogelt und auch prompt fündig geworden :

ATI , bzw eine ihrer Tochterfirmenm, habt Probleme die neuen 40nm-GPU's zu Fertigen, in Taiwan wird zwar auch die GPU für die HD5850 und für die HD5870 hergestellt ( gleiche GPU, bei der HD5850 nur "kastiert") jedoch die Woche vielleicht 10000Stück - ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein , währenddessen werden die wenigen Karten zu Rekordpreisen verkauft ...

Ich möchte wetten, ATI wird sich grade sowas von das Hinterteil abbeißen : Da bringt man die (momentan) einzigste DX11-Karte auf den Markt, die den Karten von nVidia durchaus den Markt abringen kann, dazu noch zu erschwinglichen Preisen.
Dazu kommt noch eine bessere Leistung als die Karten von nVidia und dann sowas : Die GPU kann nur sehr schlecht gefertigt werden ... Lieferzeiten von Anfang September ziehen sich bis Ende des Jahres ... die Glücklichen die eine erhaschen konnten sind gefrustet , diejenigen die noch keine gekauft haben ,weil sie warten bis die Karten verfügbar werden, langweilen sich zu Tode : ATI deuted dies als geringe Nachfrage und ist nicht mit Nachdruck dabei die Fertigungstechiken zu verbessern, bzw Karten auszuliefern.

Die Preise auf eBay steigen und steigen , keine Besserung in Sicht ... zwei Karten stehen im deutschsprachigen eBay, die Verkäufer freuts, die Käufer frustet's : Preis bei noch mehr als 9h Auktion: 261€ , kein Ende in Sicht ... mal schauen, ich tippe für über 400€ geht die raus - Angebot und Nachfrage

Wie hat es mein Lehrer mir beigebracht ? : 
Bei viel Nachfrage für wenig Angebot steigt der Preis , ja der Preis steigt, aber gleich in so astronomische Höhen ?

Ich meine, wenn ich ein Produkt auf den Markt bringe muss ich mir doch auch sicher sein, dass ich mit jeder Art der Nachfrage zurecht komme und nicht nach nur 1 Woche sämtliche Karten ausverkauft sind und ich nicht, bzw kaum Nachproduktion habe, weil mein Subunternehmen seine Fertiggung nicht korrekt beherrscht und mehr Ausschuss hat als wie ich fertige GPU's( ja richtig wir reden nur von der GPU , die Karte wird von ATI gefertigt) geliefert bekomme ...

-Frust pur-

Naja harren wir der Dinge die da kommen mögen...

Ich wollte euch informierten / unterhalten / mir den Furst von der Seele schreiben

Wenn noch jemand aktuellere Informationen hat, mein Ohr steht euch offen, meine Feder ist geschärft...
Ihr könnt euch auch gerne den Frust von der Seele schreiben wie ich grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehabt Euch wohl meine Freunde

Bobby


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Tja, so wie es aussieht, bekommt man die Karten erst wieder im ersten Quartal 2010 zu vernünftigen Preisen. Sehe es von der positiven Seite. Bis dahin ist die Nvidia da und du kannst dann die bessere nehmen. Würdest du dir jetzt eine 5850 kaufen, um zu sehen, daß die Geforce viel besser ist, dann würdest du dir vielleicht auch in den Arsch beißen.

Vielleicht ist es ja Schicksal. Der Grafikkartengott möchte, daß du dir aus beiden Herstellen die beste Karte aussuchen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen komischen Maler auf deinen Avatar finde ich übrigens voll geil. Schau ihn mir öfters im Fernsehen an, wenn er mal zufällig zur späten Stunde am malen ist.
Seine Stimme wirkt irgendwie sehr entspannend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (6. Dezember 2009)

naja schaumer mal, aber ich finde es trozdem zum kotzen das nicht nachkommen die chips herzustellen, da brauch ich die nicht pompös anzukündigen um dann nicht liefern zu können, da warte ich lieber 1 - 2 Monate länger um dann auch sicherzugehen,dass ich ausreichende mengen herstellen kann ...
aber da zeigt sich mal wieder die gier des menschen ...


----------



## Rethelion (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einer 5850, hab mir ja anfangs gedacht dass ich warte bis der Preis fällt.
Aber das was die Händler momentan machen grenzt schon wieder an eine Frechheit. Wenn sie mal eine auf Lager haben verkaufen sie sie zu einem überteuerten Preis für den man schon eine 5870 bekommen würde.
Oder schaut euch mal das hier an: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002W7TYMY...me=&seller=
Da kann doch nicht wirklich jemand so doof sein und die Karte kaufen,oder?


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ist schon heftig. Im Prinzip ist das ein Paper launch, den Ati hier abliefert.


----------



## Bobby Ross (6. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon heftig. Im Prinzip ist das ein Paper launch, den Ati hier abliefert.



Was ist ein Paper Launch ?


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja, wenn du eben sagst, daß deine Karten ab einem bestimmten Datum offiziel erschienen sind und es aber kaum Stückzahlen gibt um die Nachfrage auch nur annährend abzudecken.
Sie ist so zu sagen auf dem Papier released, aber wirklich kaufen kann man sich nicht.


----------



## Bobby Ross (6. Dezember 2009)

ist aber schon echt hat das die das in 3 monaten seitdem es die karte gibt nicht in der Lage sind welche zu liefern ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2009)

Also.... bis doch froh? ich wette mit der 10€ das im Februar oder Spätestens März die Neue NVIDIA da ist, und die mehr Leistung hat! und du dich dann aufregst das du ATI gekauft hast, und was hält dich da von ab neuen Pc zu kaufen? ich mach das Gleich im Januar würde in auch Früher kaufen hab aber meine gründe, und dann benutze ich halt die Geforce 8800GTS bist die neuen NVIDIA Karten da sind.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Jop, da werden sie sich selbt in den Arsch beißen. Schließlich steht Weihnachten vor der Tür und da hätten bestimmt noch viele Leute eine 5850 auf ihrem Wunschzettel gehabt.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie es dann nächstes Jahr um die Verfügbarkeit der neuen Geforce steht. Hoffentlich wird das nicht auch eine derartige Lachnummer.


----------



## Independent (6. Dezember 2009)

Tja, da hat sich ATI selber in den ***** gef+++++


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=

Wenn die ihre Karten liefern können, dann ist schon längst FERMI draußen. Hauptsache mal das Ding ganz groß gelauncht....


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Jo, aber ich denke, daß ist legitim. Kaum ein Geschäftsmann mit Verstand würde hier wohl anders handeln, wenn man schon die Chance hat, den ersten DirectX11-Chip auf den Markt zu bringen.
Verkaufen tun sie ja und mehr, als sie produzieren können.  Zwar machen sie sich ein bisschen lächerlich dabei, aber mein Gott. Das war nicht der erste und nicht der letzte Paper-Launch seitens ATI oder auch Nvidia.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Dezember 2009)

ich persönlich würde (wenn ich momentan eine neue Karte wollte) eh den 5000er-Launch an mir vorbei gehen lassen bis der Fermi da ist. Dann kann man zum einen das bessere aussuchen, zum anderen werden die ATI höchstwahrscheinlich im Preis fallen.


Rethelion die LCS waren schon immer teuer. Aber das finde ich an sich auch nichtmal so ungerechtfertigt. Die Powercolor 5870 i st ab 350&#8364; gelistet, die LCS ab 450&#8364;. Und 100&#8364; und mehr muss man für einen GPU-Kühler rechnen, von dem her eigentlich gerechtfertigt. Außerdem behält man die Garantie.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion die LCS waren schon immer teuer. Aber das finde ich an sich auch nichtmal so ungerechtfertigt. Die Powercolor 5870 i st ab 350€ gelistet, die LCS ab 450€. Und 100€ und mehr muss man für einen GPU-Kühler rechnen, von dem her eigentlich gerechtfertigt. Außerdem behält man die Garantie.



Mir ist schon klar das die mehr kostet, aber 530€?
Da kann man sich gleich eine 5970 holen. Gerechtfertigt wären 400-450€; vor kurzem gab es sie sogar für 385€ bei irgendeinem Internethändler.


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. Dezember 2009)

Aber es gibt ja auch Probleme mit ein paar Spielen. Bei The Saboteur solln die ATI Karten zurzeit Probleme machen.


----------



## Huntergottheit (6. Dezember 2009)

da kann ich nur zustimmen,habe 1 monat auf die hd 5870 gewartet und diese dann abbestellt. echt mies. doch zeit ist bekantlich geld und so habe ich mir 

die hd  5970 bestellt die auch zügig bei mir war. war anscheinend die letzte vorhandene. wenn ich mir jetzt die liefersituationen angucke bei den 

onlinehändlern  bin ich auch recht froh drum schon jetzt glücklich zu sein. ein mensch spielt mal denke ich höchstens 40 jahre irgendwas am pc in unserer 

generation und da will ich nicht  die zeit mit warten vergeuden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## Rethelion (6. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja auch Probleme mit ein paar Spielen. Bei The Saboteur solln die ATI Karten zurzeit Probleme machen.



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Was fragst du so Blöd?


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2009)

_Kommst du langsam mal wieder runter? Meine Fresse..

0 Ahnung aber die Leute blöd anmachen.._


----------



## Xerivor (6. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Was fragst du so Blöd?



War halt Thema gefailed...


----------



## Rethelion (6. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Was fragst du so Blöd?



Langsam frag ich mich wirklich.


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2009)

_Warum immer wir in der Technik-Ecke solche Vögel abkriegen? Ich mich schon lange.. _


----------



## Silenzz (6. Dezember 2009)

Joa da das Thema ja ATI behandelt, direkt mal ne Frage dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mhm die 5770 wird ja auch nicht geliefert -.-* gibts vll. von Nvidia ne Grakka die ca. vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss gleichwertig ist, und dazu noch lieferbar? Bräuchte meinen Pc einigermaßen dringend.
Ja ich habe von Pc's kaum eine Ahnung und deswegen flamed mich, wenn das ne dumme Frage ist, aber wie gesagt brauch den Rechner halt...
&#8364;dith: Bzw. generell ne Grakka muss ja nicht zwingend Nvidia oder so sein.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Dezember 2009)

@ TE

Also genau genommen kam ATI eigentlich zu früh mit der 5xxx Serie auf den Markt. Der Grund ist recht einfach. Sie wissen was ihnen bevor steht, wenn nVidia ihr neues Flagschiff vorstellt. Dürfte man den bisherigen Berichten Glauben schenken, dann wird nVidias "neue" G300 Serie die ATI-Karten locker in die Tasche stecken. Und um hier eine, naja wie soll ich es nennen? Vielleicht Schadensbegrenzung, das ATI ihre neuen Karten schon so früh gebracht hat, damit sie noch einen gewissen Absatz, insbesondere im Highendbereich, erzielen können. Leider geht ihnen dabei so ein bisschen die Luft aus. Vergleicht man das mit einen Fussballspiel dann liegt ATI zur Halbzeit 1:0 vorne. Zum Ende hin wird aber nVidia mit 1:2 oder gar 1:3 gewinnen. So sehe ich das im Moment.



Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Was fragst du so Blöd?


Kannst du bitte woanders spielen gehen? Das hier ist nicht ganz deine Liga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Die Geforce GTX260 als auch die ATI4870 sind auf dem Niveau einer 5770 bzw. ein klein wenig schneller. Wobei sich das aber zugunsten der 5770 entwickeln könnte, weil die eben DirectX11 unterstützt und selbiges enorme Resourcen freischaufeln kann, sofern implementiert. Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede von bis zu 30% hab ich schon gesehen.

Aber, wenn du was für den gleichen Preis einer 5770 suchst, dann nimmst du vermutlich im Moment am besten eine 4890, die auch etwa 140 Euro kostet.


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Was fragst du so Blöd?



Bleibt bitte freundlich und sachlich , das Zitat da oben ist das genaue Gegenteil davon, Verwarnung ist raus.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Also genau genommen kam ATI eigentlich zu früh mit der 5xxx Serie auf den Markt. Der Grund ist recht einfach. Sie wissen was ihnen bevor steht, wenn nVidia ihr neues Flagschiff vorstellt. Dürfte man den bisherigen Berichten Glauben schenken, dann wird nVidias "neue" G300 Serie die ATI-Karten locker in die Tasche stecken. Und um hier eine, naja wie soll ich es nennen? Vielleicht Schadensbegrenzung, das ATI ihre neuen Karten schon so früh gebracht hat, damit sie noch einen gewissen Absatz, insbesondere im Highendbereich, erzielen können. Leider geht ihnen dabei so ein bisschen die Luft aus. Vergleicht man das mit einen Fussballspiel dann liegt ATI zur Halbzeit 1:0 vorne. Zum Ende hin wird aber nVidia mit 1:2 oder gar 1:3 gewinnen. So sehe ich das im Moment.



Jaein.

ATi hat generell einen guten Zeitpunkt getroffen und beim Launch selbst vieles richtig gemacht. Auch das Prinzip den alten Chip noch mal aufzumöbeln, um ihn kostengünstig produzieren zu können und dennoch absolut gute Leistungswerte zu erreichen ging meiner Meinung nach auf.
Vom Fermi war zum Launchzeitpunkt nichts zu sehen und ist auch jetzt nicht zu sehen. Ich denke nicht mal zur NES 2010 Mitte Januar wirds nen Fermi-Paper-Launch geben. Auf die Karten werden wir wohl noch länger warten müssen.
ATi ist aktuell genauso am Arsch wie Nvidia. Sie haben im Gegensatz zu NV zwar fertige und auch verdammt gute Karten, nur kriegen sie die nicht verkauft weil der Auftragsfertiger TSMC Probleme mit dem 40nm Verfahren hat. Nvidia hat kein Produkt zum verkaufen und ATi hat n Produkt aber keine Karten für den Handel.
Aktuell freut sich Nvidia ja sogar. Solange keine ATi-Karte verfügbar ist können sie sich Zeit lassen und Fermi perfektionieren. ATi kann ihnen keine Marktanteile abnehmen, wer sonst. Sie verdienen zwar auch kaum was weil die GT200er ausgelaufen sind und der Fermi immer noch auf sich warten lässt, aber da gehts ATi eben nicht anders.
Beide Hersteller machen aktuell (fast) alles richtig, die Engstelle ist hier TSMC.
Mit Pech für ATi nutzt NVidia die Zeit für eine eventuell 3.Revision um noch mehr Leistung aus den Karten zu holen. Dann hat Nvidia auch ein Produkt, aber TSMC hat immer noch keine 100%ig funktionierende Fertigungsstraße. Dann sind beide Hersteller in der Situation der ATi derzeitig ausgeliefert ist.
Mit Glück bekommt es TSMC in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten gebacken, mit Pech warten wir bald auf alle neuen Karten sehr lange. Zumal vorauszusehen ist, dass der Fermi im Vergleich zum RV870 unglaublich viel komplexer und auch größer ist. Dass hier genauso Produktionsschwierigkeiten anstehen könnten ist relativ wahrscheinlich.
Je näher man sich dem maximal technisch machbaren im aktuellen Fertigungsprozess (8nm) nähert umso fehleranfälliger wird das Ganze.

Anbei möchte ich aber noch anfügen, dass sämtliche Aussagen wie "Nvidia wird ATi in die Tasche stecken" vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind. Es gibt keinerlei Anhaltspunkte darauf, nur Mutmaßungen und Vermutungen anhand der wenigen Daten die bisher bekannt sind. Und diese Daten beziehen sich auf die Server-Karten Tesla.
Es sind weder exakte Shaderanzahlen, Speichermengen, Taktraten oder sonstige wichtige Dinge bekannt. Das einzige, was man weiß ist dass die Karten wohl n nem 512Bit Speicherinterface hängen, was theoretisch Speichermengen von 1,5GB und 3GB im Desktopbereich für wahrscheinlich erscheinen lässt. Das wars dann aber auch. Etwaige GFlop-Daten oder Taktraten entstammen Vorserienmodellen der Tesla-Karten in der ersten Revision die von Nvidia wohl eh als inakzeptabel in die Überarbeitung geschickt worden ist.


----------



## Ogil (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja - um mal ganz schwarz zu malen: Mit Pech geht TSMC an den Schadenersatzforderungen von ATI ein und dann ist keiner in der Lage GraKas zu bauen bzw. wird ein alternativer Fertiger (bin mir nichtmal sicher ob es den gibT) eventuell vor den gleichen Problemen stehen...


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

Der Witz ist: Außer Intel gibt es keinen alternativen Fertiger der in diesem Maßstab produzieren wird und Intel wird den Teufel tun einem oder gar zwei seiner Konkurrenten im Grunde auszuhelfen.
AMD hat bei Global Foundries nicht genug Kapazitäten, Nvidia hat genauso keine Alternativen. Dazu kommt die Tatsache, dass beide in relativ langjährigen Kontrakten an TSMC gebunden sind.
Inwiefern diese Bindung im Falle einer Insolvenz hinfällig wird ist dabei aber völlig egal, denn egal ob TSMC pleite geht und man anderweitig produzieren müsste oder ob TSMC weiter für beide fertigt: Karten gibts in beiden Fällen keine.


----------



## Xerivor (6. Dezember 2009)

Intel und Nvidia arbeiten doch zusammen?... hab ich gedacht..


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2009)

Nein, die arbeiten nicht zusammen. AMD und ATI schon. Oder warum glaubst du stichelt nVidia ständig gegen Intel, und hat sogar http://www.intelsinsides.com/page/home.html# ins Leben gerufen? :>


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

AMD und ATi arbeiten nicht zusammen. Es ist ein Konzern. AMD hat ATi aufgekauft.
Davon abgesehen aber: Intel entwickelt eigene Grafikchips und Intel ist für Nvidia im Bereich der Chipsätze Konkurrenz. Da steckt mindestens genauso viel Rivalität zwischen den beiden wie zwischen Intel und AMD.


----------



## Ogil (6. Dezember 2009)

Nunja - wenn man den Berichten glauben schenken kann, hat Intel den Schwanz eingezogen was den Larrabee angeht...


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

Offenbar ja. Zumindest was den Desktopmarkt vorläufig angeht. Das Ding werden die wohl wie diese 48Kern-CPU für Softwareentwicklung nutzen und später eventuell weiter verbessern ums wirklich zu bringen.
Das Projekt ist nicht eingestampft, nur für den Desktopmarkt eingefroren.


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

schade eigentlich =( 


ich habe eignetlich keine ahnung von Pc`s (nur sehr gering ) ^^ 


aber ich wollt mir halt auch einen neuen pc kaufen 

und hier wurde mir einer zusammen gestellt aber die Grafikkarte ist leider nicht da =( 

wie lange muss man denn ungefähr warten? 

man muss länger warten als weinachten oder ?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

Ziemlich sicher, ja.
So schnell wird sich an der Engstelle TSMC wohl nichts ändern.


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

das ist nicht gut


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=3286

Kleiner eventuell nicht unwichtiger Nachtrag.

Bin mal gespannt, ob das so aufgeht. Ich bezweifle dass Global Foundries die nötigen Kapazitäten besitzt. Der Laden ist gleich hier bei mir um die Ecke, kein Kilometer Luftlinie. Schön wärs! Im meinem alten PC hab ich auch noch nen Athlon XP 2000+ aus Dresdner Fertigung, wär doch nett in eineinhalb Jahren ne Grafikkarte Made in Dresden in meinem PC zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt etwas an der News zweifle, weil GF direkt mit 28nm einspringen will und 32nm einfach unter den Tisch fallen lässt. Nebenher sollen auch noch Chips der neuen AMD-CPU-Familie Bulldozer gefertigt werden. 
Ich frage mich dann wie das alles aufgehen soll mit nur 2 Fabs. Ich denke eher hier wird am Verfahren gearbeitet und Vorserienchips produziert und später dann letztendlich eine von beiden Chips in Dresden zu produzieren, während der zweite Chip -welcher auch immer es sein mag- in Malaysia produziert wird.
Für Dresden wärs natürlich der absolute Oberhammer wenn beide hier in Massenproduktion gehen würden. Das würde wohl eine deutliche Aufstockung der Kapazitäten brauchen. Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt wirklich sehr stark, dass Global Foundries mit ingesamt 2 Fertigungsstätten(eben Dresden und Malaysia) und insgesamt ich meine 4 Fabs den gesamten Bedarf an sämtlichen AMD-CPUs UND sämtlichen ATi-Grafikchips stämmen kann. Hier wird der Mutterkonzern AMD wohl einiges investieren müssen.
Mit Glück wählen sie dafür den Standort in Dresden, aber am Ende entscheiden das wohl die Bilanzen.

Edit: Global Foundries produziert in den USA(Bundesstaat NY) und in Dresden. Das Werk in Malaysia scheint noch AMD direkt zu gehören und nicht in Global Foundries eingegliedert zu sein.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2009)

Meine ATI 4850 ging kaputt.
Und Alternate schickte mir zum Ersatz eine 5750.
Ich bin als kostenlose Ersatzlieferung mit der 5750 sehr zufrieden.
Ich konnte in WoW einen Leistungsanstieg um mind. 30 % bemerken.

Ich werde erst 2010 mir wieder eine neue Graka von ATI oder NVIDIA anschaffen.
Wahrscheinlich wenn die Systemanforderungen vom neuen WoW-Addon bekannt sind.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Dezember 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich werde erst 2010 mir wieder eine neue Graka von ATI oder NVIDIA anschaffen.
> Wahrscheinlich wenn die Systemanforderungen vom neuen WoW-Addon bekannt sind.
> 
> MFG, Wagga


Wenn die so weiter machen, dann wahrscheinlich einen Octacore CPU und Quad-SLI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little Vulkan (8. Dezember 2009)

Habe meine 5850 vor 2 Wochen normal beim Händler für 219 € gekauft.
Der hatte sogar noch eine 5900 für 500 € rumstehen.

Lieferzeit war ca 1 Woche. für die 5850.

Einfach mal ein paar Händler anrufen irgendeiner wird noch welche haben !


----------



## tschilpi (8. Dezember 2009)

little schrieb:


> Habe meine 5850 vor 2 Wochen normal beim Händler für 219 € gekauft.
> Der hatte sogar noch eine 5900 für 500 € rumstehen.
> 
> Lieferzeit war ca 1 Woche. für die 5850.
> ...


Hmpf, da werd ich ja eifersüchtig..

warte seit einem Monat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

Neuigkeiten auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt!

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...ch-hd-5890.html

Wird allerdings an der Verfügbarkeit wohl immer noch nichts ändern, weil es TSMC immer noch nicht hinbekommen hat seinen Prozess zu optimieren. Anscheinend liegen die Yields immer noch bei ~40-50%. Eigentlich sollten diese bei 90%+ zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt liegen, besonders wenn man bedenkt dass der 40nm Prozess schon seit einem Jahr bei TSMC läuft.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich kram den Thread noch mal aus:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...odelle-aus.html

Licht am Ende des Tunnels inc! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (15. Dezember 2009)

nett, ich hoffe nur das ich dann endlich mal meine bestellen kann ^^


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub die News wurde falsch übersetzt und im Orginal hieß es, dass 800000 bereits ausgeliefert wurden, nicht werden.
Wenn man noch dieses Jahr eine Karte haben will sollte man stündlich alle möglichen Händler überwachen; letzte Woche gabs z.B. bei Pixmania über 60 HD 5850.


----------



## Silenzz (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jungs nochmal ne Frage. hwv kann ja z.Zt. die MSI R5770 (http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28907&agid=1004) nicht liefern aber die haben ab dem 19.12 diese Grakka (http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28929&agid=1004) die XFX RADEON HD 5770 und auch diese hier (http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29498&agid=1004) die ASUS EAH5770/2DIS/1GD5/V2, Radeon HD 5770, lohnt es sich zu warten oder sollte ich mir eine von den beiden kaufen.
Sind ja beide Directx.11 kompatibel etc. würd mich freun wenn sich einer melden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße Silenzz


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Ist eigentlich völlig Wurscht welche du dir von denen kaufst. Die sehen nur alle leicht anders aus, das wars dann aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varitu (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

*-ohne jetzt alle anderen Beiträge durchgelesen zu haben-*

mich kot*t es auch ziemlich an das bei AMD die Produktion nicht hinterher kommt.
Wollte Mitte des Jahres eine 4770 kaufen (AMD Preis sollte entweder bei 80 oder 100 *Dollar* liegen), nicht lieferbar, bzw zu Preisen über 100Euro.
Karte jetzt nicht mehr interessant.
Zu Zeit das gleiche bei der 5*** Modellreihe. Immer nur Liefertermine oder überzogene Preise.
Momentan steigen die Preise wieder. Wollte eigentlich jetzt noch eine 5750 mit 512MB ordern. Preise sind von 89 auf 97 Euro gestiegen, also gute 10%. Wenn man dann noch sieht welche Lieferbar sind +ca.20%.

Würde da normalerweise zu Nvidia wechseln, aber im Low/Mid Bereich sind die ATI´s im Stromsparbereich einfach viel besser.

Zu den ebaypreise braucht man nicht zu sagen. Ebay zum Kauf für neue PC-Teile zu nutzen, ist wie Geld wegwerfen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> Momentan steigen die Preise wieder.


Schon mal von Weihnachten gehört? da gibt es doch Böse Böse Leute die ihre preise vor Weihnachten erhöhen, um mehr Profit zumachen. Also wart doch einfach bis Januar wenn die preise sicher wieder runter gehen werden.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Dezember 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> *-ohne jetzt alle anderen Beiträge durchgelesen zu haben-*


Man bist du ein Held ohne alles gelesen zu haben hauptsache nen Post aufem Counter was.....
ATI kann nichts daran ändern das Ihr Zulieferer den herstellungs Prozess nicht vernünftig hinbekommt und es eigentlich keinen anderen brauchbaren Zulieferer gibt....
Das die Preise Steigen ist doch logisch, 1. ist Weihnachten, 2. Hohe Nachfrage+Wenige Grafikkarten=Steigende Preise jeder Händler der an Karten kommt wäre bescheuert die Chance nicht zu nutzen. Warum du unbedingt für Dollar bestellen willst versteh ich auch nicht. die Preise sind nicht großartig unterschiedlich.


----------



## Magexe (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja Dollar zu euro macht schon öfters einen unterschied...
denke noch mehr würdest du sparen wenn du bei den Chinesen bestellst...aber da mit garantie O.o ^^(bei den chinesen ist alles recht billig, da dort einfach die gehälter anders gehalten sind)
oder bestell über Kanadische dollar, wenn da was 220CAD kostet ist es hier bei ca 150 euro...manchmal ist es gut dort zu bestellen, dann kommt aber extrem hohes porto zustande und die lieferzeit ist halt länger...


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Dann lieber aus UK, da gibts keine Zölle und das Pfund ist gegenüber dem Euro extrem schwach geworden. Die Währungen liegen nahezu bei 1:1.


----------



## Silenzz (19. Dezember 2009)

An die, die es interessiert, Hwv hat wieder paar 5000er Grakkas reinbekommen, könnt da ja mal nachgucken^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (19. Dezember 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> An die, die es interessiert, Hwv hat wieder paar 5000er Grakkas reinbekommen, könnt da ja mal nachgucken^^



Verfügbarkeit: Rot! Verbreite keinen Unnsin hier.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit: Rot! Verbreite keinen Unnsin hier.



Die kleinen 5770 und 5750 sind teilweise verfügbar; aber bei den Großen wird noch viel Zeit vergehen bis HWV die lieferbar hat.

Wenn jemand dringend eine HD5000 suchst sollte er ein paar mal am Tag in den Thread hier reinschauen: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showt...381&page=30


----------



## cellesfb (19. Dezember 2009)

zur zeit hat Alternate einige auf Lager, ob die preise ok sind weis ich nicht komme vom grünen lager :>


----------



## Rethelion (19. Dezember 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> zur zeit hat Alternate einige auf Lager, ob die preise ok sind weis ich nicht komme vom grünen lager :>



Leider komplett überteuert. Eine HD5850 sollte um die 200-240€ kosten; für den Preis den Alternate will sollte man schon eine 5870 bekommen.
Bei Pixmania gab es vor kurzem die selbe Karte von Sapphire für 259€.


----------



## cellesfb (19. Dezember 2009)

is halt weihnachten, zeit des profits und der teuren geschäfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (19. Dezember 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> is halt weihnachten, zeit des profits und der teuren geschäfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt! Ich werd bis März warten und mir dan eine Nvidia DX11 Karte kaufen.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Dezember 2009)

Die Preise liegen nicht an Weihnachten sondern an der schlechten Verfügbarkeit, und da versuchen einige Händler Profit zu machen.
Das schlimme ist, dass manche diese Preise auch noch zahlen.

@Palatschinkn: Ich wünsch dir das die neuen nVidia-Karten was werden; glaube aber nicht daran^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ich werd bis März warten und mir dan eine Nvidia DX11 Karte kaufen.



Sie kann auch früher bekommen.... Vielleicht wird es ein Blitz Start im Februar. xD


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)

Rechne mal mit April und warte dann nen Monat bis du wirklich ne Karte in der Hand hast. :X


----------



## Silenzz (20. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit: Rot! Verbreite keinen Unnsin hier.



Weil ich ja Müll verbreite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Dezember 2009)

wh0t in italien gibts 5850 für 240 http://www.nexths.it/v3/flypage.php?mv_arg=21162-00-50R und 5870 für 340&#8364; http://www.nexths.it/v3/flypage.php?mv_arg=21161-00-50R  wie gemein -.-


Und beim amerikanischen amazon für umgerechnet 200euro 5850 http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Radeon-PCI-...7927&sr=8-1


ooder 5870 fpr zngerechnet 260&#8364; http://www.amazon.com/XFX-RADEON-5870-Expr...7927&sr=8-8


----------



## Knallfix (22. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute im Saturn eine! 5850 stehen sehen, 299 Teuros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passend von golem.de


> ... In absoluten Zahlen gesehen ist die Verfügbarkeit der Serie 5800 sogar noch dramatischer. Laut Byrne werden derzeit jede Woche nur einige tausend der GPUs in den Weltmarkt geliefert, geplant sei aber, diese Menge zu verzehnfachen. Von deutschen Distributoren ist indes zu hören, man könne allein im deutschen Markt von gefragten Grafikkarten unter 300 Euro nach dem Marktstart leicht 20.000 Einheiten pro Monat absetzen....


----------



## Magexe (22. Dezember 2009)

Naja kannst von ATI die UVP holen, dann zu media markt gehen und die runterhandeln...geht oftgenug
Also bei MediaMarkt zieht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab da scho drucker und co runtergehandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

für alle die eine günstige 5850 haben wollen:

CONRAD - 5850

bei Conrad gibts eine POWERCOLOR HD5850 1024MB für 229 euro und ist verfügbar (andere 5850 kosten 60euro mehr bei conrad)


----------



## Mondryx (23. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> für alle die eine günstige 5850 haben wollen:
> 
> CONRAD - 5850
> 
> bei Conrad gibts eine POWERCOLOR HD5850 1024MB für 229 euro und ist verfügbar (andere 5850 kosten 60euro mehr bei conrad)



Wollts bestellen, ist ausverkauft!


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

da hamse die eben aktualisiert...bis vor 15mins war sie noch verfügbar O.o


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Dezember 2009)

Msi HD 5850 Bei Hardwareversand für 250€ holt sie euch so schnell ihr könnt x3


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Das ja schlimmer als der Run auf Bananen zu DDR-Zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich kann warten... auf nVidia. Meine jetzige Karte ist eigentlich immer noch schnell genug für alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bis erst mal DX11 Spiele kommen, die ich auch haben will, dauert es eh noch.



Rethelion schrieb:


> @Palatschinkn: Ich wünsch dir das die neuen nVidia-Karten was werden; glaube aber nicht daran^^


Nun ja wenn man die ersten Benches, die allerdings von nVidia selbst stammen liest, ist schon eine GTX 380 schneller als eine Dualkarte 5970 von ATI. Selbst wenn dem nicht ganz so sein sollte, ist trotzdem eine einzelne GTX380 schon eine Rakete. Da wird der große Holzhammer rausgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nun ja wenn man die ersten Benches, die allerdings von nVidia selbst stammen liest, ist schon eine GTX 380 schneller als eine Dualkarte 5970 von ATI. Selbst wenn dem nicht ganz so sein sollte, ist trotzdem eine einzelne GTX380 schon eine Rakete. Da wird der große Holzhammer rausgeholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Benches waren ein Fake, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

ja, leider. 



Aber freu dich mal nicht zu früh, du ATI-Knabe! Nvidia hat da noch so einiges im Petto und die GTX360 wird schneller als ein 5970 CF-Gespann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Aber freu dich mal nicht zu früh, du ATI-Knabe! Nvidia hat da noch so einiges im Petto und die GTX360 wird schneller als ein 5970 CF-Gespann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei dem was ich von Nvidia in letzter Zeit mitbekomme glaub ich fast gar nicht, dass sie das schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber andererseits müssen sie das ja sonst würden sie sich lächerlich machen; erst alles hochloben, dann ewig verschieben und zum Schluss nicht besser als die "alten" ATI-Karten sein^^


----------



## Perkone (24. Dezember 2009)

Der einzige Grund, warum ich ne nVidia kaufen würd, wär PhysX. Kaufe von denen aus Prinzip sicher nichts mehr, allein was die für Statements in letzter Zeit so von sich gelassen haben, nene. Da ist mir ATI lieber und ich vergönn denen auch das Geld, was sie mit ihren Karten einfahren werden, sobald die mal verfügbar sind.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Für mich steht eigentlich schon fest, daß die Nvidia schneller wird. Die Frage ist nur, wieviel die Karte schneller wird und was sie kosten soll.
Der Kauf einer ATI hätte für mich einen faden Beigeschmack. Meiner Erfahrung nach hat Nvidia das Treiber schreiben einfach besser drauf als ATI (*A*lle *T*reiber *I*nkompatibel).


----------



## NgP.Brot (4. Januar 2010)

Mal als Tipp:

http://www.pixmania.com/de/de/3722417/art/...1-gb-gddr5.html

Hab mir die gerade bestellt und hoffe, dass das "Sofort lieferbar" auch wirklich stimmt^^. Preislich ist es das günstigste was ich atm als "verfügbar" finden konnte. Alternate hat zwar angeblich auch paar auf Lager, ist dabei aber paar Euro teurer.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> Mal als Tipp:
> 
> http://www.pixmania.com/de/de/3722417/art/...1-gb-gddr5.html
> 
> Hab mir die gerade bestellt und hoffe, dass das "Sofort lieferbar" auch wirklich stimmt^^. Preislich ist es das günstigste was ich atm als "verfügbar" finden konnte. Alternate hat zwar angeblich auch paar auf Lager, ist dabei aber paar Euro teurer.



Wenn sie unbedingt jemand braucht würd ich jetzt auch da zu schlagen; hab meine im Dezember bestellt und 3 Tage später war sie da. Nur ich hab 259€ gezahlt und noch eine "Agent Ruby"-Actionfigur dazubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2010)

280 Euro wäre mir viel zu teuer für diese Karte. Dafür, daß man sie schon mal für 190 Euro bekommen konnte, ganz zu Anfang. Außerdem ist der Laden der letzte Schrott.
Hab da mal ne Digi bestellt. CD war völlig verkratzt und die sagten mir, sie schicken mir ne neue. Gekommen ist rein garnichts.


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. Januar 2010)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,701321/P...afikkarte/Test/ 

Sowas macht sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Wollte nvidia das nicht unterbinden, dass eine Nvidia-Physx zusammen mit einer ATI-Karte läuft? Dachte da irgendwann was gelesen zu haben.

Naja egal solange ich den Sinn von Physx nicht erkennen kann interessiert mich dass auch nicht^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Ich werd das diese Jahr nochmal testen. Wenn ich mir die 5850 kaufe, werde ich meine 9800GT mal drin lassen, und diese darf dann Physx berechnen :>


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

hmm, das teste teste ich echt mal, bekomme angeblich übermorgen meine 5850 ^^, nur schaun wies mim strom dann aussieht, wenn nich muss halt wieder 2. netzteil neben den PC ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn du n 500W Netzteil hast reicht das lockerst mit einem.


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

da gehst eher um die anschlüsse da beide karten 2x 6pin brauchen ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2010)

Naja wenn du zwei 12V Leitungen haben solltest, könnte eventuell ein Adapter helfen.


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja wenn du zwei 12V Leitungen haben solltest, könnte eventuell ein Adapter helfen.



naja für nen test wirklich nen adapter kaufen? ^^

Naja ich werde mal schaun wie das so geht, habe ja ein altes Netzteil da mit 430W Seasonic SS-430GM mit 2x6pin, mehr brauch ja nicht dran hängen.
Muss nur schaun das ich dann an die Zeitschrit komme, wo alles beschrieben ist, im internet jetzt nochnix gefunden...würde das echt gerne ma im Bench sehen


----------

